# Best deal in "three-set" speaker stands?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've got SVS fronts and would like decent, cost-effective, matching stands. All I ever see is matching pairs and then a huge price jump for the center stand.

I'd rather not make my own as I'll be making tons of acoustic panels already.

Anyone got a line on decent matching trios that won't break the bank?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Will they all be the same height? Usually folks need their center channel a little lower.

How particular are you about looks?  Could you provide a link for a set of speaker stand that you like the looks of?

Truthfully, you'll probably be looking at buying 2 pair and putting one in storage for parts/replacement.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

The center channel does need to be a little lower, yes. But it seems to me that everyone's set needs to be the same basically: 2 fronts the same height and one lower one for center.

I'm just wondering why they are never sold in sets of three, at least adjustable.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think most folks tend to have an entertainment center of some kind front and center with their AVR, DVD, Xbox, etc in it, and they just put the center on top of that, even if they have an on-wall display.

Any thoughts on the looks?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

My front wall is basically my screen. I have space on the edges for triangular chunk traps ceiling to floor and then the screen wall. The fronts will go in front of the chunks and the center will go below the screen.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So would basic tubular metal stands work for you or are you looking for nicer woods stands? What is your price range for your stands? You have the SVS S-series, no?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I found some plaster columns at Hobby Lobby today. They are the right height and hollow so I can fill with sand. I'll spray paint them black. They will go with the sort of tradional deco we have picked.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Perfect, glad you found what you were looking for. Feel free to post final project price and a picture to inspire others.


----------

